# Crowntail flaring :D



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

well ive got a few photos of my crowntail flaring.
and was wondering, could he be a halfmoon crown tail? is that even possible?
haha. just wondering. and ive finally switched him into his 5 gallon tank.

here are the photos

him and his oh so handsome Beard 











his fins flared. ( it looks like a perfect "D" to me.)

















i even made an edited picture 











and his 5 gallon, i added pothos now.
you can check out my youtube account, ill have more videos of the tank in progress

http://www.youtube.com/user/AquaticFishKeeper?feature=mhee


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

love the simplicity and elegance of your tank, good look fish too

i stilll cant get my boy to flare no matter what lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No, there is no such thing as a "Halfmoon Crowntail". All crowntails should have that perfect 180 spread.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Hahah. i figured. lol. but i do love his finnage.
any reflection he sees makes him flare. 
i like the look of simplicity. but i want to fill it up with live plants.
starting off with taking out the gravel and switching it to sand


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I thought all crowntails were supposed to be HM... but now I wonder if it's possible to have a CTVT. 

He's adorable. c:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

CMVT is a combtail! :B But usually they display almost or at 180' finnage..

Noice fish, I like his beard!


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Thank you.
i figured it wouldnt be so special. but i do love his beard and finnage


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a CT with finnage just like the one pictured (different colors of course) and no matter how hard he flares he's never gotten the full "D" shape...is that a bad thing?


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

very nice


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nah, its not a bad thing. He can probably do it, and even if not, nbd.

D( < '~')> <--lolol D shape betta fins! XD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Nah, its not a bad thing. He can probably do it, and even if not, nbd.
> 
> D( < '~')> <--lolol D shape betta fins! XD


oh good =)...he flares like crazy when his tanklight is on but everything else is dark...i hear betta do that a lot...so im assuming its full flare...oh well...he's still gawgeous <3

your emoticon betta made me happy.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I envy flare images, my fish barely flares at me, and when he does is like for 1 second then he runs... What a coward! :V

I got 1 photo of him flaring today, but it's so blurry it made me sad haha.

Awesome betta btw


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Thank you.
my guy likes to flare at the smallest reflections of himself. haha.
its hard to get a good photo when hes darting around the tank like crazy.


----------

